

Can The Human Race Please Stop Sucking For 5 Minutes? - blackhole
http://blackhole12.blogspot.com/2013/01/can-human-race-please-stop-sucking-for.html

======
thoughtcriminal
Here's what helped me get through hard times and poverty: meditation and Zen
Buddhism. It simplifies life, puts strife in its proper context, and makes
poverty beautiful.

Now is the time to pull back a little. Same with your friend. Meditate.
Seriously.

~~~
nerdfiles
I've been practicing psychonautics and freeganism.

The problem is, and I believe this applies to equally Buddhism: _Why should we
have to go this far?_ I cannot have a polite conversation about psychonautics
with most everyone, but if not for the research done into this field, I'd
still be suffering from terrible pain and misery.

Most people will not understand mysticism. Telling someone "try mysticism" is
about as helpful as "get a job." Hackers being "high risk" makes sense:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0XK9yMAxPk>, and I think that applies here
more so than some philosophical system.

I myself have been royally blasted by our industrial-capitalist complex. Jail,
abusive/manipulative family, poor, mother ridden with terminal illness and
hospital bills, and quite honestly -- "African American"; even now I no longer
can define myself as this term, preferring the term "elf." But even this
offsets me socially. The things we have to do to attain happiness and
integrity of identity in this country installs a sense of guilt and engenders
neurosis. Even to today I have had to swallow racial slurs and comments, just
to fit into a cultural system of computer scientists/programmers. I am
constantly seeing how rigid and inorganic this ethnic group is; and it is
somewhat terrifying. (All I can really defend this point with is: _Have you
had to deal with racism on a daily basis? If you cannot say 'yes,' then I
cannot truly explain this problem to you. It's similar to the points Colin
Powell makes when he recants the GOP:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ8ZWWceTL0> \-- his points really just set
the stage for just how systematically impoverished our country is ethnically).

Often it is simply unfair, and the system is constructed to where one cannot
appeal to the sympathies of the majority of the population. Most denizens are
prepared to employ defensive tactics like "but at least you can vote!" or "at
least you're not in the Congo!", etc. It's simply unhelpful to the dialogue
here.

~~~
thoughtcriminal
I'm sorry to hear of your difficulties brother. Lets actively work to make
life better. Maybe we won't have a very happy life but we can have a life of
meaning.

~~~
nerdfiles
Oh, I'm on it.

I have the endurance of a strict motherfucking son-of-a-bitch.

